# How to disconnect obs (virt cam) and zoom?



## blunt_bear (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a PC without a camera but when I enter a zoom meeting, because obs's virtual cam and zoom are linked, it shows a camera icon with a slash on it to the other zoom participants. But if it is a PC without a camera, it's not supposed to show a video icon to the others.
Even if I click turn on my video it only shows a blue screen with obs icon and a video icon on it. Every time I get asked why I don't have my camera on and explaining it to everyone is a hassle so I uninstall obs every time I join a meeting now. Is there a way to disconnect obs and zoom so I can hide my video icon to everybody?


----------



## nomatica (Jan 4, 2021)

I am a novice, but I believe what is happening is Zoom is seeing and selecting the  OBS's virtual camera driver as your camera.   You can turn off your camera in zoom.   When running Zoom on a windows macbine, there is a camera on the bottom left side of the zoom application.  If you click on it, it will turn off your camera. You can also click on the carrot > to see what other video devices soom sees. I believe you can also join the conference without a camera. 

I wonder if there is a way to tell windows not to use the obs virtual driver by default.  Alternatively, you could plug a webcamera into the system and choose it as the default?????

I know you can also  uninstall the virtual camera from OBS by running  virtualcam-uninstall.bat  I do not know if this has any other unwanted effects.   
To uninstall on windows,  you close  OBS, then navigate to the install directory of OBS.   I think it is something like:
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow
In this folder  find virtualcam-uninstall.bat   Right click and "run as administrator".

Hope this helps.


----------

